# cercasi disperatamente.....



## Old mirtilla (10 Giugno 2009)

Cercasi disperatamente notizie riguardo al quadro qui sotto.
View attachment 2929
La firma pare sia di Danilo Rececconi o qualcosa di simile. E' stato iniziato il 24.05.72 e finito il 4-5 marzo 1973.


La mia amica storica l'ha ritrovato nella cantina di sua nonna e vorrebbe avere informazioni.
Grazie a tutti.


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2009)

di getto mi verrebbe da dire riportatecelo subito...ma aspettiamo notizie più specifiche.


----------



## brugola (10 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> di getto mi verrebbe da dire riportatecelo subito...ma aspettiamo notizie più specifiche.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> di getto mi verrebbe da dire riportatecelo subito...ma aspettiamo notizie più specifiche.


----------



## Old mirtilla (10 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> di getto mi verrebbe da dire riportatecelo subito...ma aspettiamo notizie più specifiche.


si, hai ragione, gliel'ho detto anch'io, ma è un ricordo per lei, della nonna (anche se secondo me sarebbe stata meglio una natura morta!).....le ho detto anche che se aveva una soffitta da arredare era perfetto.....no?
macchè!


----------



## brugola (10 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> si, hai ragione, gliel'ho detto anch'io, ma è un ricordo per lei, della nonna (anche se secondo me sarebbe stata meglio una natura morta!).....le ho detto anche che se aveva una soffitta da arredare era perfetto.....no?
> macchè!


ma vuole notizie per sapere se è di valore?


----------



## Old mirtilla (10 Giugno 2009)

.


----------



## Old mirtilla (10 Giugno 2009)

*minerva.....*

......a parte che anche quelli che metti tu nn è che siano tutti magnifici..... ma io sono ignorante e nn discuto


----------



## Old mirtilla (10 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma vuole notizie per sapere se è di valore?


credo di si....sai, almeno può parlare di valore aggiunto!


----------



## brugola (10 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> .


cioè?


----------



## Old mirtilla (10 Giugno 2009)

cioè nn è bello ciò che è bello.....ma è bello ciò che piace!


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ......*a parte che anche quelli che metti tu nn è che siano tutti magnifici.....* ma io sono ignorante e nn discuto


 indubbiamente non possono piacere a tutti.
hai ragione


----------



## Lettrice (11 Giugno 2009)

La tua amica puo' sempre visitare una galleria d'arte locale e mostrare il quadro... io pero' lo farei in incognito


----------



## Lettrice (11 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> cioè nn è bello ciò che è bello.....ma è bello ciò che piace!


Hai ragione ma il valore artistico e' indiscutibile


----------

